# Two firsts one night! !



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Headed out to our usual spot tonight with a ray carcass, 2 bluefish halfs, 2 whole mullet, and a mullet head. Jeff and I split the ray carcass up (was his ray, but he was making me yak his bait!!, I had to get something out of it!) and Matt(foreverfishing) took a bluefish half. The surf was glass, and the wind was minimal, and the full moon was out! Was a beautiful night! Jeff was itching to try out his new 9/0, his first shark reel, so I yakked his bait out first, returned to shore, took my bait out, and dried off and bundled up in my lucky shirt, lucky board shorts, and my lucky boots! After Matt got back from dropping his bait we sat down and chit chatted for a while and then decided it was time for a siesta, however Jeff said he was going to leave around 2:30am and I told him no way! Lately almost all of our bites have been between 3 and 5 am, so he reluctantly agreed to stay and passed out! 

About 3:15 am rolls around and I am woken up by the sound of Jeff's 9/0 going off! I look next to me and notice he is dead asleep, so I do what any good friend would and punch him and tell him he's getting a hit! He get's up just in time for his bait to be dropped, then picked up for a second, then dropped, then his reel starts really screaming! After letting the fish run for 10 seconds he engages the drag and is hooked up! For about 20 seconds.... got his bait in and half his ray was cleanly bitten off. Not 5 minutes later I look over at my rod and see my glowstick bouncing, I casually announce I am about to get a run and sure enough a few clicks are pulled out, then slack, then a few more clicks, then slack, and then she starts singing to me! I pick her up and let the fish run a good 20 seconds before engaging the drag, once I was sure I was hooked up I dropped the bomb and Jeff, I told him to get my fight belt on this is his fish! I passed him the rod and Matt and I coached him through a great 30 minute battle before we see his shadow. I go to grab the rope and start stripping off my layers, Jeff get's the fish near the shore and Matt and I both look at each other and yell" Tiger! Tiger Tiger!!! I grab the leader and Matt tail ropes the Tiger, our first one! We land the shark successfully, de-hook him, measure him (7ft), get a few pictures and I drag him back into the water and make sure he is ready to go! 


Shortly after Jeff's shark he heads home leaving Matt and I, we redeploy new baits and go back to sleep. When we wake up the sun is starting to rise and start scanning the beach for any fish busting. Didn't see any fish but we saw an estimated 8ft+ shark cruising the first sandbar! Not long after that Matt puts a whole mullet on his 9/0 and does a short drop right in the first gut hoping to get the beast we saw early. After about 30 mins we see a 4ft shark cruising the surf looking for food, was only 5ft of the beach a few times! Matt puts a mullet head on his casting set up and throws her out there hoping to get him. After 10 minutes he appears again and Matt rushes to throw his bait in front of him when we were rudely interrupted by his 9/0 screaming! Matt runs over, engages the drag and fish on! About 5-10 minutes later we have his first Sandbar on the beach! Didn't measure him he was way to pissed off, just cut the leader (he swallowed the circle hook) and snapped a few quick photos. The rest of the morning was uneventful so we packed it in and headed home to get ready for our classes in the morning.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Dudes that is so awesome! Huge congrats! Makes me super pumped to get out there this weekend! What did the tiger pick up?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> Dudes that is so awesome! Huge congrats! Makes me super pumped to get out there this weekend! What did the tiger pick up?


Thanks! I still think Jeff is in shock! He picked up half of a 10lb southern ray carcass(ray -the wings)


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and congrats on the tiger!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'm going to have to try some of this when I get home. I caught a few bluefish last time and released them! Didn't think about using them for something


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

the tiger measured right at 7 ft to the tip and the sand bar was somewhere around 5ft. will post the pic here in a minute or two..

oh and Nathan the second shark I threw bait at was a completely different shark. the first was about 4ft the second was easily 6ft.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! good job

I still haven't caught a beach Tiger


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

here she is(might be a he...)

yea I know I look scared but I was cold as hell.


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

Hell yeah. Makes me want to be home. Great catches.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great job guys! The Condos produce two more bad ass sharks. Now someone needs to land a hammer and a mako and I think the list is complete. Looks like we have our work cut out for us!!! And its a hammer moon tonight so things could get interesting. UGLY


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> Great job guys! The Condos produce two more bad ass sharks. Now someone needs to land a hammer and a mako and I think the list is complete. Looks like we have our work cut out for us!!! And its a hammer moon tonight so things could get interesting. UGLY


 
we got a leader touch on a hammer there... Nathan might even have a scar from where the line got when it snapped. I know we don't got pictures but we got a video where you can see it's dorsal for 0.00001 seconds:whistling:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice one! 

how come everyone tigers look filled out, both mine looked like giant tad poles.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> nice one!
> 
> how come everyone tigers look filled out, both mine looked like giant tad poles.


Haha, no idea, this guy was hefty! He did not want to come in, a great fight and fish for Jeff's first one! Every time he would gain line the shark would take it back out! I hope Jeff know's that I am never handing my rod off again!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Haha, no idea, this guy was hefty! He did not want to come in, a great fight and fish for Jeff's first one! Every time he would gain line the shark would take it back out! I hope Jeff know's that I am never handing my rod off again!



haha, ya, i'm reluctant to even let Hannah get her OWN rods... especially after baiting it up and yakking it out for her. 

i got this one just up the road from yours during a T-Storm between 4:30-5am. although yours is smaller, it looks filled out more and like a tiger should. 



I'm trying to coordinate with Don and get out tonight. will probably end up at the condos around 12-1am with about 30lbs of ray.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> haha, ya, i'm reluctant to even let Hannah get her OWN rods... especially after baiting it up and yakking it out for her.
> 
> i got this one just up the road from yours during a T-Storm between 4:30-5am. although yours is smaller, it looks filled out more and like a tiger should.
> 
> ...


Nice fish nonetheless! Maybe yours was mid/post migration? I'm sure of the migratory patterns or tigers or even if they do migrate, but maybe ours was fattening himself up before his migration to warmer waters? Just speculation here.


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey who has the picture of the tiger i caught last night?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very NICE on those toothy-critters!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

monster_catcher said:


> Hey who has the picture of the tiger i caught last night?


I do, just woke up, I'm going to go get some dinner then I will post the picture, nice fish!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

monster_catcher said:


> Hey who has the picture of the tiger i caught last night?


Here you go!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Tigers are so cool. 

ended up with that Sand bar on the Mak. a tipper and Hannah got her first 7fter. a healthy Female Bull. it was 84" and i did my math wrong and told Don it was 6'10"... but Hannah soon corrected me. lol took a live dinner plate ray


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Tigers are so cool.
> 
> ended up with that Sand bar on the Mak. a tipper and Hannah got her first 7fter. a healthy Female Bull. it was 84" and i did my math wrong and told Don it was 6'10"... but Hannah soon corrected me. lol took a live dinner plate ray


 Tell Hannah due to fishing rules we have to stick to the first statement that it was 82" even though Im pretty sure it was only 81and 3/4 wich would make it 1/4" shy of my biggest bull to date. Im really sorry for her but she will just have to try and catch a bigger bull :whistling: UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Tigers are so cool.
> 
> ended up with that Sand bar on the Mak. a tipper and Hannah got her first 7fter. a healthy Female Bull. it was 84" and i did my math wrong and told Don it was 6'10"... but Hannah soon corrected me. lol took a live dinner plate ray


That's a nice bull! 6inches bigger than my biggest!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah it was. they were at a stale mate for a couple minutes and she thought it wrapped up on a bouy or it came off and the sputnik caught something so i yakked out and traced the line, got to leader and looked down to see her hugging the bottom and using the current to stay put. i should have taken the gopro out and got in, would have been awesome footage.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> yeah it was. they were at a stale mate for a couple minutes and she thought it wrapped up on a bouy or it came off and the sputnik caught something so i yakked out and traced the line, got to leader and looked down to see her hugging the bottom and using the current to stay put. i should have taken the gopro out and got in, would have been awesome footage.


Wow! That would have been great to see! And those bulls sure are stubborn! You see my post from saturday? If not I will thank you and Hannah again for your bed from the previous night! I was so concentrated on my reel going off I didn't even see it and went flying through the air, pretty sure I did a barrel Roll!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Wow! That would have been great to see! And those bulls sure are stubborn! You see my post from saturday? If not I will thank you and Hannah again for your bed from the previous night! I was so concentrated on my reel going off I didn't even see it and went flying through the air, pretty sure I did a barrel Roll!



haha. yeah i saw that. i thought it got filled in. Hannah is leaving her nests all over the panhandle these days. 

did anyone get a pic of my shark that night? beside the lower alabama critters that showed up.


----------

